# No PB this time, but...



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

...still got another good one. I went back for more, both for the fish and to look for my still missing 7wt line. The line was nowhere to be found but the fish were many. The problem was the wind. I got a fish quickly, early when the wind wasn't as bad. Once the wind kicked up, spotting fish was a nightmare. I spooked a GIANT that I didn't see until it was too late.

Hooked up on my only fish of the day



















Another 30"er



















Also had a rare encounter of the flying kind, rare for these parts


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice on both accounts. A bald eagle is quite a spectacle to see. Keep this up and your gonna cost me a couple hundres bucks.....and a month or so of missed fishing while I learn to use it. 

Congrats

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Sean, these things are like crack. Try it once and hook one, and you'll be back for more and forget all about green bass and trout.


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

That oversized minnow has a mouth like a pornstar!


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

What kind of flies are you using for this? I want to try this really bad


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes Sir that is another good one! I know what you mean about the wind. I've tried a few times now to get a carp from the yak. So far it has not been an easy task.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Cream, keep it up and you're going to have to change your name to Carp King or something like that. LOL! 
You've been getting into some dandy carp for sure. 
Sweet picture of the eagle. They are something to see. We had 2 of them flying up and down the creek earlier in the spring. I could sit at the kitchen table with my morning cup of coffee and see them fly by. They had a nest about 5 miles down stream.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

silverbullets said:


> What kind of flies are you using for this? I want to try this really bad
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I have been testing a new pattern I came up with that I nicknamed Smaug because it reminds me of a Chinese parade dragon. 










If you check out a website for a fly shop out west called In the Riffle, they have an awesome carp section on their site that shows a lot of flies and even tying tutorials on them.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice work Jeff. You really have carp dialed. I am envious of your skills.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> Nice work Jeff. You really have carp dialed. I am envious of your skills.


I was starting to think I had them dialed in, too...until Saturday. I got up early, conditions for sight fishing were picture perfect, and I even saw one tailer before I got the boat in the water. As it would turn out, I only found 2 more feeding fish over the next 2.5 hours. They just weren't up in the flat for some reason. As for the 3 fish I spotted and targeted, I got 1) refusal from the first, 2) lined the second on a bad cast and blew it out, and 3) got too close to the 3rd and it saw the boat.


----------

